# Summer Vacation



## Those Two Englishmen (Oct 24, 2011)

We are looking for a summer vacation house in the country in Umbria. Does anyone have any suggestions? We are a family of four with two children 5 and 3.
Thank you
Regards James


----------



## Giacomina (May 30, 2012)

*Yes!*



Those Two Englishmen said:


> We are looking for a summer vacation house in the country in Umbria. Does anyone have any suggestions? We are a family of four with two children 5 and 3.
> Thank you
> Regards James


Telephone some agencies in Orvieto. One there is exceptionally good, I dont think we are supposed to say exact names here, but we rented a lovely apartment in Orvieto for one year and there are so many country homes around there that are available, you will have no problem finding something to suit your family. Sounds so fun! All the best.
Orvieto is really beautiful and the countryside exquisit.


----------

